

Google Voice for iPhone released - nphase
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/google-voice-for-iphone.html

======
duck
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1911134>

(Which happens _every_ time with Google postings because they course post
everything.)

